# Three videos of our Dutch Chihuahua Meeru



## Meeru (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice to see all these great pictures, messages and videos of Chihuahuas!  As we don’t know any other people who also own a Chihuahua, it can be rather lonely out there…not anymore now we have found this great forum! We just want to post three youtube-videos of our Chihuahua Meeru who currently is 10 months old and a daily source of joy to us. We hope we are not overdoing it or/and breaking a forum rule by posting three videos instead of pictures (if so sorry and we will learn fast!). We hope you will enjoy these videos as we have certainly enjoyed everything we have seen sofar on this forum. The first youtube video is of Meeru doing some tricks, the second one is of our little fellow doing some basic agility in the garden (+/- 6 months) and the last one is a long video when he was still a sweet chubby little Chihuahua. If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

He is so cute! My chihuahuas do agility too


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

he is very clever, mine just manage to sit lol


----------



## Meeru (Oct 9, 2011)

missy_r said:


> He is so cute! My chihuahuas do agility too


Thank you! I don't think there are a lot of chihuahuas that do agility but i could be mistaken. I would love to see a vid or picture of your chihuahuas doing agility. How often do you practice? Have they ever participated in an agility competition?


----------



## Meeru (Oct 9, 2011)

tulula's mum said:


> he is very clever, mine just manage to sit lol


 Meeru can be very clever if he feels like it...teddy and tutula look both very cute!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

ahh what a cleaver little puppie xx


----------



## Meeru (Oct 9, 2011)

sammyp said:


> ahh what a cleaver little puppie xx


Thank you. Do you have 4 chihuahuas? We couldn't handle more than 1!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm happy if Finn doesn't lift his leg in the wrong place! Meeru is amazing.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Meeru said:


> Thank you! I don't think there are a lot of chihuahuas that do agility but i could be mistaken. I would love to see a vid or picture of your chihuahuas doing agility. How often do you practice? Have they ever participated in an agility competition?



I don't have any videos or photos, but I will try to get some. We practice 1 day a week right now at a local agility club. Lion is in drop in classes and Penny is still in her beginner classes. I don't think Lion will ever compete.. He is nervous of strangers and new surroundings.. Penny is the star of her class though, so I think I will compete with her next year sometime when she is old enough.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

You have one smart chi!!!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

What and amazing puppy.


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

He is very cute and very smart too.


----------



## Meeru (Oct 9, 2011)

Finn said:


> I'm happy if Finn doesn't lift his leg in the wrong place! Meeru is amazing.


So funny. Please don't assume we don't have to deal with the lifting-his-leg-in-wrong-place-issue.... In particular in places where lots of other dogs come (e.g. the pet shop...) we need to keep a very close eye on Meeru...if you have found a permanent solution for this issue, please let us know!


----------



## Meeru (Oct 9, 2011)

efinishya said:


> He is very cute and very smart too.


Thank you. We have seen your video with Smeagol doing tricks too. Looks great! Well done!


----------



## Meeru (Oct 9, 2011)

♥ Marabou ♥;873744 said:


> You have one smart chi!!!


Thank you! I'll pass it on to Meeru...I hope his growing ego will still fit in his small body...


----------



## Meeru (Oct 9, 2011)

quinnandleah said:


> What and amazing puppy.


Thanks! What a great combination: Chihauhau/Dachshund. Do you have pictures? I am sure they have a feisty personality.


----------



## Meeru (Oct 9, 2011)

missy_r said:


> I don't have any videos or photos, but I will try to get some. We practice 1 day a week right now at a local agility club. Lion is in drop in classes and Penny is still in her beginner classes. I don't think Lion will ever compete.. He is nervous of strangers and new surroundings.. Penny is the star of her class though, so I think I will compete with her next year sometime when she is old enough.


Would be great to see some videos or photos. Really good that despite Lion's nervousness of new surroundings you do agility with him. I am sure Lion will feel more at ease as time progresses (just like the Lion in The Wonderful Wizard of Oz  ). I remember Meeru's first puppy class...he didn't feel like playing with any of the dogs. Now he get's all excited when it is time to see his buddies again. Keep me posted on Penny's progress. Would be great if she could actually compete! Amazing right? Meeru doesn't compete either as he is still too young.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Do you have any tips for teaching puppy tricks? I would love to know how you taught Meeru!


----------



## Meeru (Oct 9, 2011)

*Learning a new trick*



♥ Marabou ♥;873839 said:


> Do you have any tips for teaching puppy tricks? I would love to know how you taught Meeru!


Great question and great opportunity to write down a learning process I normally don’t consciously think about.

Quick comment upfront: English is not our native language (we live in The Netherlands) so apologies for all the spelling errors and incorrect sentences! 

First of all, the basics needs to be right: socialization of the dog from the very start (exposing the dog to all sorts of experiences) and obviously the basic Cesar Milan stuff such as being the pack leader etc . 

Obviously you can go to puppy classes where professional dog trainers can teach you far more and far better than I ever can. The puppy classes certainly guided me in the right direction. So I can only describe what works for me and Meeru. I hope it will be of some use to you and your dog. 

I listed a number of random things you can do to learn your dog a new trick. This is by no means the right way or the only way. It just works for us.

• Start with the easy stuff. Basically anything that he does normally, spontaneously, naturally such as “lay” and “sit”.
• Let’s assume you want to teach him how to (“lay”). You can do two things:
• You can either wait until your dog performs spontaneously that behavior (“lay”)
• Or you can guide him with a very small piece of a treat to perform that position (“lay”). I need to emphasize small piece, it basically a mini-mini-reward that the dog can lick of your finger to perform that behaviour (“lay”). For example move the treat in your hand down to the floor and the dog will probably follow your hand to the ground and hopefully lay or partially lay.
• The moment the dog displays that desired behavior (“lay”) even if it is incomplete or only partially performed be as enthusiastic as you can be! Celebrate the moment! Meeru for example responds quite well on a very happy high-pitch voice.
• Give him that very small piece of treat accompanied with lots of praise, happiness and joy. 
• Once the dog has made the first step towards the desired behavior, make it a little bit more challenging and reward primarily any new progress. 
• I have a preference for hand movements in combination with a simple verbal command that reinforces that the movement. E.g. point to the ground if you want him to lay, but feel free to use your own hand movement. It needs to feel natural to you.
• Celebrate every single step towards the desired behavior no matter how small it is. 
• Never ever get frustrated, impatience or disappointed. If you are not having fun the dog will not have fun. And fun and is the key ingredient. 
• If the dog doesn’t make progress during the short training session mix it up with something the dog can do well. Basically create an opportunity for praise.
• Keep the training session short and positive.
• Ignore all unwanted behavior during the learning process. Focus on the positive and what does go well. Don’t punish or correct during the learning process.
• Always end on a positive note (playing, praising, fooling around). Never end with failure or disappointment.
• We only “train” a couple of times a week for a short period . “Train” is not really the right word, because it should be “just having fun with the dog”. It normally takes Meeru 10 to max 30 minutes to learn a new trick.
• And then repeat the trick regularly in various circumstances/surroundings on various days. Key thing: have fun with it!

Please feel free to suggest a new trick for Meeru and we will try to film the learning process for you. Meeru loves a challenge!


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Oooo thanks!!! It seem like Meeru knows so many tricks already, so I don't know what to suggest!  Maybe Roll Over?


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1:welcome:hello1:all the vids were great-esp the baby one!!


----------



## Meeru (Oct 9, 2011)

wild.irish.rose said:


> :hello1:welcome:hello1:all the vids were great-esp the baby one!!


Thank you for the welcome. The baby video is our favourite too! We still try to go to the beach every weekend. That is the place he loves most: chasing seagols, playing with other dogs, running around.

If you like to baby video: there is a vid on youtube of the breeder (not our video) were you can see Meeru when he was just a couple of weeks old. While his brothers and sisters were huddled together, Meeru was already exploring the world.


----------



## Meeru (Oct 9, 2011)

♥ Marabou ♥;874050 said:


> Oooo thanks!!! It seem like Meeru knows so many tricks already, so I don't know what to suggest!  Maybe Roll Over?


Please suggest any trick.  Roll Over is something he already can do: check out the first video (chihuahua doing tricks - Meeru) on 0.40 min and 1.40 min. Any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I am very impressed with you and Meeru  You have developed an excellent relationship
and that shows in how well he responds to your training. You have motivated me to do
more with my Jerry's training. Thanks for sharing the videos and welcome to Chi People!


----------



## Meeru (Oct 9, 2011)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I am very impressed with you and Meeru  You have developed an excellent relationship
> and that shows in how well he responds to your training. You have motivated me to do
> more with my Jerry's training. Thanks for sharing the videos and welcome to Chi People!


Thank you so much for your kind words and the warm welcome. It is truely a pleasure sharing Meeru's videos. I would love to see your Jerry in action. They all look so beautifull! I am correct to assume you have more than one chihuahua? Do you consider that to be less work (as they might keep each company) or more work than having just one? Thanks.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Meeru said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words and the warm welcome. It is truely a pleasure sharing Meeru's videos. I would love to see your Jerry in action. They all look so beautifull! I am correct to assume you have more than one chihuahua? Do you consider that to be less work (as they might keep each company) or more work than having just one? Thanks.


I have three at the moment. One was too lonely. Two were great together.
Three may just be too much for me  I have started to lose the special 
relationship with the first two. That makes me unhappy...


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

What a wonderful bond you have with your chi. That was lovely to watch. And a really cutie too


----------



## Meeru (Oct 9, 2011)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I have three at the moment. One was too lonely. Two were great together.
> Three may just be too much for me  I have started to lose the special
> relationship with the first two. That makes me unhappy...


Hmmm...that is a bit sad...I am sure the special relationship will come back as time passes. Currently one Chihuahua is all we can handle although the thought of a second chihuahua sometimes does cross my mind.


----------



## Meeru (Oct 9, 2011)

glyndwr said:


> What a wonderful bond you have with your chi. That was lovely to watch. And a really cutie too


Thank you so much. Happy you enjoyed. I noticed you are from North-Wales, so I assume Glyndwr is a Welsh name? How is it pronounced and does it have a special meaning?


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

wow what great tricks!! coco knows a lot too but she had several illnesses so she forgot a few, she LOVES agility too!!i need to post a video soon :hello1:


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I only let my husband see part of the trick video...Otherwise, I know he will drive Gracie insane trying to teach her more tricks today! 

My husband is from the Netherlands, too!!!

Meeru is amazing!


----------



## Meeru (Oct 9, 2011)

Rose of Love said:


> wow what great tricks!! coco knows a lot too but she had several illnesses so she forgot a few, she LOVES agility too!!i need to post a video soon :hello1:


Thank you! We look very much forward to seeing a video of Coco doing tricks and agility! Is Coco 100% well again? We hope so. Don't wait too long before you post your video. Can't wait!


----------



## Meeru (Oct 9, 2011)

kimr said:


> I only let my husband see part of the trick video...Otherwise, I know he will drive Gracie insane trying to teach her more tricks today!
> 
> My husband is from the Netherlands, too!!!
> 
> Meeru is amazing!


 Thank you! What tricks can Gracie do? Great to read that your husband is from The Netherlands too! From what city originally? Hopelijk tot snel weer en groetjes van ons aan je echtgenoot!


----------



## Teddybear (Oct 17, 2011)

wow so is that called agility? in the first video?

I dont own a chi yet but hope to one day.

Do you take your chi to agility classes? I am going to look into that


----------



## Meeru (Oct 9, 2011)

Teddybear said:


> wow so is that called agility? in the first video?
> 
> I dont own a chi yet but hope to one day.
> 
> Do you take your chi to agility classes? I am going to look into that


Hi there! In the first video Meeru is just doing tricks he learned at home and during the puppy and dog training classes. Don't think that has a special name other than "doing tricks and having fun".  Agility is a dog activity that requires the dog to run through an obstacle course (second video). We took him to a basic agility training course where he learned some of the basics. Now he just practises in the backyard but we might take him to a follow-up class. It is a lot more fun doing agility with other dogs, both for the dog and it's owner!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Loved the videos!!! Meeru is so clever I loved the parading and all the tricks he looks so Eagar To please!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Meeru (Oct 9, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Loved the videos!!! Meeru is so clever I loved the parading and all the tricks he looks so Eagar To please!!! Thanks for sharing!


Happy to read to liked to the videos! Thank you for your kind response. Your chis look beautifull! You have four right? It must be a ball having so much cuteness surrounding you everyday.


----------

